# Storms and fish on the Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while, been on a pretty good stretch of trips. The past week has had it's ups and downs with the dang weather and fishing. For the most part, fishing has been good but the weather has been hit or miss. A lot of days the storms have dictated what spots I could fish. The scamp bite has been on fire and we have caught some decent gags as well but have lost some giants. The jacks have been sporadic, some days you can't get a live bait past em and others you can't make them bite. All in all it's been decent fishing though and I can't wait to get back out there. Here are pics back at the dock from my last 4 trips


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like a meatfest to me! Good job capt


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Really nice catch. :thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice haul!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

nice job Capt...:thumbup:...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Jake!
Definitely some happy folks on the end of those fishing rods for sure.
Catch 'em up!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's some fine pegs of nice fish jake.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I just love a rack full of brown!!! Nice trips Jake.


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Way to make it happen.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

With all the bad weather and storms around, I would says that is some really fine catches there Capt. Course that is some great catches on good weather days. I don't know how your even getting out there and back safe, much less filling the box. Seems like the days I don't plan a trip, the weather is good offshore. Then the days I have planned, its horrible. I guess we all wish we could pick the good weather days to fish. Great job as always. You are the Man!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Great Catch*

Jake you always seem to impress. Great catches anytime especially great with the weather you were dealing with.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

If anyone complained about your trips they need to be slapped. Just my .02!


----------

